# Dr. Piper on Why Calvinists are So "Negative"....



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Feb 14, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZF2N40F2Ufg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZF2N40F2Ufg&feature=related[/video]


----------

